# Intasucception - It happened to my pup



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone familiar with this or have a good successful story I can hang my hope on.....yesterday i took my dog to the vet because she just hasnt been herself since Sunday. Wasnt defacating but instead was vomiting everything she ate...So i brought her in and I figured she had ate something that had clogged her up or made her sick. Well turns out she had an intasucception...( intestinal condition) the bad part is is they have no way to tell how it happened...I had to make the decision to surgically repair it or put her down....They did surgery last night and she made it through that...I am still waiting for the call this morning to see how she is doing....Please keep your fingers crossed...The next few days are critical...

Thanks

Steve


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear that. My fingers are crossed. I know for a fact there was no good sleep for you last night. Dogs can develop anything just humans. Doctors can't tell you what you will get later in life even if everyone in your family has perfect health. I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Nosib...I appreciate that..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Got mine crossed as well! 
Hope she comes out all right!


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

She passed away yesterday at a young 6 months....Thanks for the support,....She is truly missed.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

That is sad to hear. I couldn't imagine what you're going through losing a dog at such a young age. From what I've heard and dealt with is when older or younger dogs die the fastest way to cure the pain is getting a new one asap.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Very sorry to hear about this, it really hurts to lose one.

Time and another pup is all that will help.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

My YLF died at 11-1/2 months from a blood disease. I was bummed for a long time. Then I adopted a black lab cross from the humane society. He's been the best dog I have ever seen. Well behaved and pretty good hunter too.

Do another pup a favor and adopt it they will pay you back!!! :wink:


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your pup's death. It doesn't seem right.

Lost an 8 year old Lab to cancer in 1998 and I'm still sad about that one. His successor, now 14, is still hunting and carrying on the tradition. And, I have a 4 year old who now hunts alongside the 14 year old. Can't imagine being without a good dog.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Man.. sorry to hear! Not something most of us think about happening to our dogs when raising them from a pup.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers are sent your way, my friend.


----------

